# Question about Progynova



## caspar (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I wonder if you can help. I have just had a failed DE cycle at VH in Alicante and before we embark onour next cycle I am exploring what could have gone wrong this time!

Could any of you ladies who have done DE IVF and either been successful or not been successful answer some questions for me?  I am interested in different protocols used by different clinics as well!

1)  How many days were you on Progynova before you had ET?  I was on it for 24days in total and am wondering if the length of time you are on it has any bearing on whether you are successful or not. 

2)  Do all the clinics use the same protocol?  At VH it was Decapeptyl injection on CD22, then Progynova from Day1 of next AF in gradually increasing dosages.

3)  Does anyone know the maximum length of time you can be on Progynova before having ET?

4)  If you had a failed cycle, did your clinic recommend any further tests before you started the next cycle? 


Thank you all so much for taking the time to reply! I am losing my positivity about ever having another successful cycle and want to try to get some back that our next cycle will work.

xx


----------



## bluesky3443 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Caspar,
I will try to answer your questions from the info that I had from my cycles and the questions that I had asked along those.

1) On my last cycle DE in IVI Valencia I was on my 25 days of 6mg daily until my ET, and then continou up to week 12 of my pg.
Previously with other cycles of IVF I had been on very similar amount of days, 20 odd days is not a huge number.
2) No all clinics uses the same protocol but very similar, the drugs are doing the same effect. I had no pills this last cycle, stright on injecting cetrotride for 7 days together with the 6mg daily of progynova from d1 of AF. This was very similar to my IVF cycles that I had in London,except that the later always put me on the pill before. But the Decapetyl is very popular, and is just one injection (I had to do 7 myself Cetrotride)
3) The nurses at the Lister in London that you can be up to 90 days taken progynova preparing your lining or getting ready for your stimm(if IVF ) or your donnors gets ready for EC. Of course sometimes your AF makes appearnace and then start again, but I dont think anyone is on progynova for so long unless there is a big issue.


----------



## bluesky3443 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry I pressed before finishing
4) I had not other test after a failed cycle. With my own eggs my consultant always said that my problems were my eggs so no further test were ever carried out and with DE I was lucky and I got pg on my 1st go at IVI. Some people look at the NKiller cells and immune issues, but I dont know much about it.

Be positive, and keep on trying until you achieve your dream. Are you on the 3 cycle refund programme with them?
Good luck with everything


----------



## caspar (Sep 18, 2006)

Bluesky, thanks so much for replying to my questions! I'm glad to know that the 24days on Progy wasn't the reason for failure - its nice to have that confirmed so I can cross it off the list and not keep wondering about it!

(Did you do your OE cycles at the Lister?  3 of my 5 IVF's have been done at the Lister incl. the one where we got pg with ds)

We are on the 3-cycle refund program at VH.  Going to have a break now until the New Year then start again... I am just trying to work out if there is anything I/we can do differently in the hope that it'll work next time. I've had 3 failed cycles in 9 months and am definitely not in a good place at the moment!

Congratulations on your pregnancy - so lucky to have it work first time! Hope you are having an enjoyable and stress-free pregnancy!!

xx


----------

